# VPN Woes



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

First off, awesome job CM9 guys. I'm running CM9A2 and it's pretty damn impressive for an Alpha release. My only remaining problems are the exchange calendar sync (lots of threads about this), and a VPN problem that I can't see any posts about. I have set up an l2tp/PSK VPN but when I try to connect it just says "Unsuccessful". My firewall logs don't even show the attempt coming in. When I try to ping or telnet anywhere I get the following error:

Error: Icmp Open Socket: Operation Not Permitted

The 2 problems may or may not be related. I wonder if anyone else is having the same problems.


----------



## rogabean (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm seeing the same problem on my PPTP connection. I'm not sure the cause though just yet.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Unfortunately I think this may be an ICS issue rather than something Touchpad specific:

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23124

Could really do with L2TP support, hope they find the solution sooner rather than later.


----------

